# Capital Meats Van -- Beware!



## oldbuffalo

This brown Chevy van operated by Capital Meats from District Heights goes door to door nagging people to buy meat from inside their hot van. My recent experience is that they do not leave your property when asked to do so, ignore no trespassing signs, and can be rude and threatening. When they finally left, the passenger said nasty things about Calvert County and then yelled F You! to my wife and I me. He threw an empty bottle on the yard. I went inside, called the police, and grabbed my S&W. When these crooks enter your property I suggest calling the police immediately and don't waste your time talking to these meat wagon hoods. Many complaints are online about this shady operation.


----------



## warneckutz

Wirelessly posted



			
				oldbuffalo said:
			
		

> This brown Chevy van operated by Capital Meats from District Heights goes door to door nagging people to buy meat from inside their hot van. My recent experience is that they do not leave your property when asked to do so, ignore no trespassing signs, and can be rude and threatening. When they finally left, the passenger said nasty things about Calvert County and then yelled F You! to my wife and I me. He threw an empty bottle on the yard. I went inside, called the police, and grabbed my S&W. When these crooks enter your property I suggest calling the police immediately and don't waste your time talking to these meat wagon hoods. Many complaints are online about this shady operation.



Did you take the shot? You gotta take the shot!


----------



## ICit

they have had the cops called on them many times...

they leave my house FAST after knocking on the door and the dogs are trying to bite down the door....     I NEVER have to open the door


----------



## oldbuffalo

We were already in the yard when they drove up so we had to deal with them.


----------



## ICit

oldbuffalo said:


> We were already in the yard when they drove up so we had to deal with them.



oh that sucks


----------



## mAlice

I told these guys once that my freezer was full.  He offered to sell me his freezer, too.


----------



## RoseRed

mAlice said:


> I told these guys once that my freezer was full.  He offered to sell me his freezer, too.


----------



## somdfunguy

I always buy the rhino tail from them.  Makes great sandwiches.


----------



## desertrat

mAlice said:


> I told these guys once that my freezer was full.  He offered to sell me his freezer, too.



They offered to rent me one I think many years ago. I tried them once, they sucked. They came around again a few years ago and left when they were told, not asked. I didn't wait to listen to their BS, just walked back in the house.


----------



## withrespect

They bombarded me one time when I was at Sheetz. 


I was minding my own business pumping gas (see, I am a grease monkey too  ) and they were filling up their van at the pump next to mine. 


I tried to use the barrier between pumps to avoid eye contact but the force was too strong. He handed me a pamphlet.   He started telling me about all the deals he had going on and I told him I didnt have any trunk space... THIS DID NOT SLOW HIM DOWN... he proceeded to tell me how he could follow me home and would even help me stock my freezer.  

I was so happy when I heard the gas pump click to let me know the car was full.  I told him to have a nice day and got in my car... terrified that he would follow. 


This is why I have not pumped my gas alone in almost a year. I hate gas stations.


----------



## Kris10

My parents buy from them, their stuff's pretty freakin good actually


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> They bombarded me one time when I was at Sheetz.
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I have not pumped my gas alone in almost a year. I hate gas stations.


shoulda just acted deaf


----------



## K_Jo

I think the meat guy was chasing MJ around her neighborhood yesterday!


----------



## somdfunguy

Wirelessly posted (Samsung Galaxy S III )

That was just warnutz and his hammer.


----------



## mitzi

I have found the best way to get rid of these type of people is to tell them you just lost your job and you're broke. Works everytime..


----------



## desertrat

mitzi said:


> I have found the best way to get rid of these type of people is to tell them you just lost your job and you're broke. Works everytime..



Or a vegetarian


----------



## MMDad

I know one of their salesman. I have tried to figure out if I distrust him because he works for Capitol Meats, or if I distrust Capitol Meats because of him.


----------



## warneckutz

Wirelessly posted



			
				somdfunguy said:
			
		

> Wirelessly posted (Samsung Galaxy S III )
> 
> That was just warnutz and his hammer.



^ THIS!!!!


----------



## ICit

mitzi said:


> I have found the best way to get rid of these type of people is to tell them you just lost your job and you're broke. Works everytime..





I would tell them the only freezer i have is filled with cadavar material ..


----------



## garyt27

Kris10 said:


> My parents buy from them, their stuff's pretty freakin good actually



If you get sick from the sh44t they sell, who ya gonna call?


----------



## garyt27

You can get pretty good stuff from Shwanns, and they are local.


----------



## blazinlow89

Just seen them prowling around this area, they didnt stop at my house.  Might have been the solicitors will be shot sign in the front yard.


----------



## aps45819

for the people that need to be warned not to buy meat off a truck going door to door on a 100 degree day


----------



## Kris10

garyt27 said:


> If you get sick from the sh44t they sell, who ya gonna call?



I don't know anything about the company soooo :shrug:



aps45819 said:


> for the people that need to be warned not to buy meat off a truck going door to door on a 100 degree day



It's frozen, not fresh just chillin in the back of the truck


----------



## aps45819

Kris10 said:


> I don't know anything about the company soooo :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> It's frozen, not fresh just chillin in the back of the truck



Why does that matter?


----------



## bohman

aps45819 said:


> for the people that need to be warned not to buy meat off a truck going door to door on a 100 degree day



  That just about covers it.

For me, the abundance of neck tats tells me volumes about the prior employment experience these guys have.  That, and the fact that they won't STFU and get off my property the first time I tell them to leave.


----------



## cricketmd

I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one. They are bullies and DID enter my house year before last. I had just gotten home to recover from having had brain surgery and was bullied into buying 500.00 of their food. They drove off and I was thinking... wtf just happened? I agreed to one thing in hopes of getting them to leave and that just made them soo much worse.  Then they started wheeling and dealing raising their voice at me and almost went down to name calling and threats. I was alone and had to stop at 500.00. I'm like wtf just happened? The only reason I opened the door at all was because I thought it was a vendor for my rooommate - Capital Electric or something like that. They would not leave when asked and I clearly stated many times, its mostly just me living here I dont NEED all that much meat and I dont spend a lot of money that would equal their prices. They basically treat you like an idiot if you refuse anything, they are threatening and were inside the house and refused to take NO for an answer. I hate those guys. Than pretty much ended up being everone's Christmas present that year.


----------



## EvolutionIsBS

Has anyone received a business card from these "salesmen"? 
My guess would be no.
What's the name & phone# from the side of van?


----------



## somdfunguy

cricketmd said:


> I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one. They are bullies and DID enter my house year before last. I had just gotten home to recover from having had brain surgery and was bullied into buying 500.00 of their food. They drove off and I was thinking... wtf just happened? I agreed to one thing in hopes of getting them to leave and that just made them soo much worse.  Then they started wheeling and dealing raising their voice at me and almost went down to name calling and threats. I was alone and had to stop at 500.00. I'm like wtf just happened? The only reason I opened the door at all was because I thought it was a vendor for my rooommate - Capital Electric or something like that. They would not leave when asked and I clearly stated many times, its mostly just me living here I dont NEED all that much meat and I dont spend a lot of money that would equal their prices. They basically treat you like an idiot if you refuse anything, they are threatening and were inside the house and refused to take NO for an answer. I hate those guys. Than pretty much ended up being everone's Christmas present that year.



Wow, just call the police next time.


----------



## libby

cricketmd said:


> I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one. They are bullies and DID enter my house year before last. I had just gotten home to recover from having had brain surgery and was bullied into buying 500.00 of their food. They drove off and I was thinking... wtf just happened? I agreed to one thing in hopes of getting them to leave and that just made them soo much worse.  Then they started wheeling and dealing raising their voice at me and almost went down to name calling and threats. I was alone and had to stop at 500.00. I'm like wtf just happened? The only reason I opened the door at all was because I thought it was a vendor for my rooommate - Capital Electric or something like that. They would not leave when asked and I clearly stated many times, its mostly just me living here I dont NEED all that much meat and I dont spend a lot of money that would equal their prices. They basically treat you like an idiot if you refuse anything, they are threatening and were inside the house and refused to take NO for an answer. I hate those guys. Than pretty much ended up being everone's Christmas present that year.



That's awful!  I am so sorry that these belliegerent people did that to you!  I've learned not to engage them at all.  When I see them pull up I just wave them off and shut and lock my door, they don't bother sticking around. Clearly trying to treat them with human respect and courtesy gets the public nowhere with these folks.
Personally, I resent that they come around in the middle of the day, when it's likely to be women home with young children.  It's can be pretty intimidating to have two tattoed thugs at your door pressing you to buy their stuff, whether it's meat or books.


----------



## czygvtwkr

These guys were on my street the other day, knocked on neighbors door.  I stood in my yard (chainsaw in hand) and watched them.  They drove past me and looked, stopped at a house down the road.  Guess a 6'4" 300 lb guy with a chainsaw doesn't seem like he would want their meat.


----------



## cricketmd

libby said:


> That's awful!  I am so sorry that these belliegerent people did that to you!  I've learned not to engage them at all.  When I see them pull up I just wave them off and shut and lock my door, they don't bother sticking around. Clearly trying to treat them with human respect and courtesy gets the public nowhere with these folks.
> Personally, I resent that they come around in the middle of the day, when it's likely to be women home with young children.  It's can be pretty intimidating to have two tattoed thugs at your door pressing you to buy their stuff, whether it's meat or books.



Yeah, it was middle of the day and  I felt very vulnerable at the time and also now threatened. They have not been back. I would think at a $500.00 sale they would have returned.  I think its because they know what they did and how they went about it all was very wrong.


----------



## somdfunguy

cricketmd said:


> Yeah, it was middle of the day and  I felt very vulnerable at the time and also now threatened. They have not been back. I would think at a $500.00 sale they would have returned.  I think its because they know what they did and how they went about it all was very wrong.


How was the meat?


----------



## cricketmd

somdfunguy said:


> How was the meat?



It honestly was pretty good but not worth the harrassment I went through.  I kept explaining to them during their intimidation tactics and browbeating that "I didnt wake up this morning expecting to spend hundreds of dollars on meat!!! You have to understand where I'm coming from on this!!! I'm NOT being unreasonable!!". They were NOT taking "No" for an answer and they continued to oppress. So then, with no other choice, I agree to one item to get them to leave me alone and out of the house, but that made it MUCH worse. They continued to harrass me and bully me even worse because that worked for me to buy the first case.   After they left I was like wtf just happened??  Good to know it wasn't just me... well sort of, sorry for anyone else that had to go through this.


----------



## czygvtwkr

I did sales briefly as a summer job once.  The easiest way to get rid of a salesman is a solid NO, Go Away.  Don't wait for them to ask you anything right as they are saying who they are say it, this way you come off as totally unreasonable and they will move on. Don't say anything else, don't try to be nice.   The logic is if you let them in and are nice to them they will sell you something, you have wasted their time and they are then determined to sell you something.  

Don't be intimidated, if they were going to hurt you they would have already done it.  

1.  Dont let them in.
2.  Dont give them a drink (that tactic is called small favor then big favor)
3.  If you have a storm door, keep it locked and dont even unlock it.
4.  No, Go Away is the only thing you should say to them before closing the door on them.


----------



## RoseRed

Or don't open the door.


----------



## ICit

czygvtwkr said:


> I did sales briefly as a summer job once.  The easiest way to get rid of a salesman is a solid NO, Go Away.  Don't wait for them to ask you anything right as they are saying who they are say it, this way you come off as totally unreasonable and they will move on. Don't say anything else, don't try to be nice.   The logic is if you let them in and are nice to them they will sell you something, you have wasted their time and they are then determined to sell you something.
> 
> Don't be intimidated, if they were going to hurt you they would have already done it.
> 
> 1.  Dont let them in.
> 2.  Dont give them a drink (that tactic is called small favor then big favor)
> 3.  If you have a storm door, keep it locked and dont even unlock it.
> 4.  No, Go Away is the only thing you should say to them before closing the door on them.





RoseRed said:


> Or don't open the door.





and i noticed when the door was opened (once) and a GSD's is charging at the door.. and all you can hear is his teeth hitting the glass...
  I didnt even have to tell them no


----------



## czygvtwkr

What is a GSD?


----------



## somdfunguy

German Shepard Dog


----------



## czygvtwkr

somdfunguy said:


> German Shepard Dog



As opposed to a German Shepard Cat?


----------



## cricketmd

czygvtwkr said:


> I did sales briefly as a summer job once.  The easiest way to get rid of a salesman is a solid NO, Go Away.  Don't wait for them to ask you anything right as they are saying who they are say it, this way you come off as totally unreasonable and they will move on. Don't say anything else, don't try to be nice.   The logic is if you let them in and are nice to them they will sell you something, you have wasted their time and they are then determined to sell you something.
> 
> Don't be intimidated, if they were going to hurt you they would have already done it.
> 
> 1.  Dont let them in.
> 2.  Dont give them a drink (that tactic is called small favor then big favor)
> 3.  If you have a storm door, keep it locked and dont even unlock it.
> 4.  No, Go Away is the only thing you should say to them before closing the door on them.



Normally, I don't give eye contact, talk or open the door. I thought it was Capital Electric or something. Something similar to vendor name my roommate 
deals with. I didnt know it was food solicitation or I would not have opened the door.   That was a costly mistake on my part.


----------



## ICit

czygvtwkr said:


> As opposed to a German Shepard Cat?





well when i got my two kittens ... they were taught to hit the bite sleeve as well....  and i had to stop when they would wait for someone (ME!!!!) to walk in the door..and the damn cats would just jump  on me


those cats are funny!!!


----------



## withrespect

czygvtwkr said:


> As opposed to a German Shepard Cat?



Not to be confused with the German Shepard Duck...


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> Not to be confused with the German Shepard Duck...






​


----------



## ICit

withrespect said:


> Not to be confused with the German Shepard Duck...





you just quacked me up


----------



## MMDad

withrespect said:


> Not to be confused with the German Shepard Duck...



How do you say AFLAC in Deutsch?


----------



## itsbob

MMDad said:


> How do you say AFLAC in Deutsch?



Emphasis on the second Syllable.. 

aaaf-LAC!!

And snap your hells together!!


----------



## RoseRed

itsbob said:


> Emphasis on the second Syllable..
> 
> aaaf-LAC!!
> 
> And snap your *hells *together!!


----------



## withrespect

RoseRed said:


>



Are you ignoring my emails.


----------



## RoseRed

withrespect said:


> Are you ignoring my emails.



No.  I'm not there today.


----------



## withrespect

RoseRed said:


> No.  I'm not there today.



I need help with a local voucher


----------



## RoseRed

withrespect said:


> I need help with a local voucher



pm me


----------



## czygvtwkr

cricketmd said:


> Normally, I don't give eye contact, talk or open the door. I thought it was Capital Electric or something. Something similar to vendor name my roommate
> deals with. I didnt know it was food solicitation or I would not have opened the door.   That was a costly mistake on my part.



Understood, but you cant always "not open the door"  

Salesmen are taught if you let them in, or give them some water etc then the person will buy something, its all the pitch after that.  

Having been on the opposite side of the fence (I quit cause i felt slimy) a few years back a guy peddling cleaner stoped and asked me for a drink,  I told him if he was really thisty the hose was turned on, he declined and left.


----------



## jetmonkey

czygvtwkr said:


> Understood, but you cant always "not open the door".



Works out really well for me. Best part is the dog will be over there going nuts, but she will pause and look over at me like WTF can't you hear the bell?


----------



## czygvtwkr

jetmonkey said:


> Works out really well for me. Best part is the dog will be over there going nuts, but she will pause and look over at me like WTF can't you hear the bell?



So your never outside?


----------



## kom526

ICit said:


> and i noticed when the door was opened (once) and a GSD's is charging at the door.. and all you can hear is his teeth hitting the glass...
> I didnt even have to tell them no



GSDs are very handy for Jehovah's Witnesses too.


----------



## cricketmd

jetmonkey said:


> Works out really well for me. Best part is the dog will be over there going nuts, but she will pause and look over at me like WTF can't you hear the bell?



Not me.. Peanut for once, wasnt reacting at all... she was thinking  MEAT!!!! MEAT!!  STEAKS!!!   LOBSTER!!! I think they bribed her the day before ...  She acted like they and her were the best of friends.


----------



## blazinlow89

Van stopped by the house today.  Told him I wasn't interested before he could say hello.  Did not make him happy and he kept trying to push me to let him in.  Said his boss was cleaning out the deep freezer and steaks are only $4.  Told him not interested again and shut the door on him.

Keep an eye out.


----------



## unlisted

withrespect said:


> They bombarded me one time when I was at Sheetz.
> 
> 
> I was minding my own business pumping gas (see, I am a grease monkey too  ) and they were filling up their van at the pump next to mine.
> 
> 
> I tried to use the barrier between pumps to avoid eye contact but the force was too strong. He handed me a pamphlet.  He started telling me about all the deals he had going on and I told him I didnt have any trunk space... THIS DID NOT SLOW HIM DOWN... he proceeded to tell me how he could follow me home and would even help me stock my freezer.
> 
> I was so happy when I heard the gas pump click to let me know the car was full. I told him to have a nice day and got in my car... terrified that he would follow.
> 
> 
> This is why I have not pumped my gas alone in almost a year. I hate gas stations.


 

You were luckly, this was on the complain forum;

"Have a friend that goes to WVU- bought some stuff from Capital Meats- At 5am the next morning, he recieved a phone call and a 4 minute voicemail-

The Capital Meat rep had pocket dialed my friend and unknowingly recorded himself RAPING a girl!

Was the most unreal voicemail ever heard.

Not sure what the result was. Friend took it to the police, called the company and talked to the mans boss as well.

Not sure about their quality of food, but am guessing that this wasnt the first rape committed.

Be careful who you let in your home! This woman could have been a customer- and what a way for a rapist to scope out people!!"


----------



## withrespect

unlisted said:


> You were luckly, this was on the complain forum;
> 
> "Have a friend that goes to WVU- bought some stuff from Capital Meats- At 5am the next morning, he recieved a phone call and a 4 minute voicemail-
> 
> The Capital Meat rep had pocket dialed my friend and unknowingly recorded himself RAPING a girl!
> 
> Was the most unreal voicemail ever heard.
> 
> Not sure what the result was. Friend took it to the police, called the company and talked to the mans boss as well.
> 
> Not sure about their quality of food, but am guessing that this wasnt the first rape committed.
> 
> Be careful who you let in your home! This woman could have been a customer- and what a way for a rapist to scope out people!!"



  Stay away from ALL gas stations and vans and people.


----------



## RoseRed

unlisted said:


> You were luckly, this was on the complain forum;
> 
> "Have a friend that goes to WVU- bought some stuff from Capital Meats- At 5am the next morning, he recieved a phone call and a 4 minute voicemail-
> 
> The Capital Meat rep had pocket dialed my friend and unknowingly recorded himself RAPING a girl!
> 
> Was the most unreal voicemail ever heard.
> 
> Not sure what the result was. Friend took it to the police, called the company and talked to the mans boss as well.
> 
> Not sure about their quality of food, but am guessing that this wasnt the first rape committed.
> 
> Be careful who you let in your home! This woman could have been a customer- and what a way for a rapist to scope out people!!"



Seriously?  Or are just pulling her leg?


----------



## unlisted

RoseRed said:


> Seriously? Or are just pulling her leg?


 
It's in the middle of page 2

http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/capital-meats-c126980.html


----------



## RoseRed

unlisted said:


> It's in the middle of page 2
> 
> http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/capital-meats-c126980.html



I don't want to read all that.  :lazy:


----------



## somdfunguy

unlisted said:


> It's in the middle of page 2
> 
> http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/capital-meats-c126980.html



tldr


----------



## cricketmd

unlisted said:


> You were luckly, this was on the complain forum;
> 
> "Have a friend that goes to WVU- bought some stuff from Capital Meats- At 5am the next morning, he recieved a phone call and a 4 minute voicemail-
> 
> The Capital Meat rep had pocket dialed my friend and unknowingly recorded himself RAPING a girl!
> 
> Was the most unreal voicemail ever heard.
> 
> Not sure what the result was. Friend took it to the police, called the company and talked to the mans boss as well.
> 
> Not sure about their quality of food, but am guessing that this wasnt the first rape committed.
> 
> Be careful who you let in your home! This woman could have been a customer- and what a way for a rapist to scope out people!!"



Wow!  He was trying to deliver two totally different kinds of meat!


----------



## Password

Saw these guys at a gas station tonight, googled the company, and found this thread 

Anyway, at a gas station in north Calvert, I spotted one of the vans at the gas pump.  The guy had the rear doors open, and was showing meats to an old lady who was about to break out her purse.  She didn't appear to be smiling, and he was using very stern voice and language.  

I intervened.  

I asked the lady if she had the time.  Then asked the Capital Meats truck what they were selling.  I then asked the old lady if she was REALLY interested in paying that much money for steak.  When she whispered "well he won't leave me alone", dude stepped in and asked me to "Mind your own damn business".  At that point I announced to the gas station customers that their meats are sub-quality and a known scam across the country on the internets that prey on the elderly.  The old lady quickly headed back to her car, while the salesman gave me the look of death.  Long story short, he did not make a sale.  He did leave a patch of rubber, squeeling out of the gas station, however.


----------



## aps45819

Geee, who would ever think that buying meat out of the back of a truck from sleazy guys cruising residential neighborhoods would be a bad idea?


----------



## cricketmd

Password said:


> Saw these guys at a gas station tonight, googled the company, and found this thread
> 
> Anyway, at a gas station in north Calvert, I spotted one of the vans at the gas pump.  The guy had the rear doors open, and was showing meats to an old lady who was about to break out her purse.  She didn't appear to be smiling, and he was using very stern voice and language.
> 
> I intervened.
> 
> I asked the lady if she had the time.  Then asked the Capital Meats truck what they were selling.  I then asked the old lady if she was REALLY interested in paying that much money for steak.  When she whispered "well he won't leave me alone", dude stepped in and asked me to "Mind your own damn business".  At that point I announced to the gas station customers that their meats are sub-quality and a known scam across the country on the internets that prey on the elderly.  The old lady quickly headed back to her car, while the salesman gave me the look of death.  Long story short, he did not make a sale.  He did leave a patch of rubber, squeeling out of the gas station, however.



My hero!!!


----------



## czygvtwkr

Saw the van parked at Panara bread the other day,  I really wanted to let the air out of their tires.


----------



## cricketmd

czygvtwkr said:


> Saw the van parked at Panara bread the other day,  I really wanted to let the air out of their tires.



I would have... they took 500+ dollars from me after I spent a month at John Hopkins from brain surgery and complications, and a week or two in ICU there... I get home and I'm still on portable IV stand and all and they were bullying me into buying their meat and demanding to come in my house. I felt very vulnerable and didnt really have that much money to spend (on disability) ... especially as a single person for all these meat products. Luckily being near Christmas time I was able to give a lot away as gifts.


----------



## blazinlow89

cricketmd said:


> I would have... they took 500+ dollars from me after I spent a month at John Hopkins from brain surgery and complications, and a week or two in ICU there... I get home and I'm still on portable IV stand and all and they were bullying me into buying their meat and demanding to come in my house. I felt very vulnerable and didnt really have that much money to spend (on disability) ... especially as a single person for all these meat products. Luckily being near Christmas time I was able to give a lot away as gifts.



Oh they want to get in, guy reached for the screen door and I grabbed the inside handle.  Think it will be easier if they come around next time, I plan on getting a German Shepard soon, I will let him answer the door


----------



## unlisted

If they ever come to my house I'll just answer the door with my balls hanging out and a mouth full of saltine crackers so they fly all over their faces while I'm talking to them.


----------



## withrespect

unlisted said:


> If they ever come to my house I'll just answer the door with my balls hanging out and a mouth full of saltine crackers so they fly all over their faces while I'm talking to them.



OMFG


----------



## ICit

unlisted said:


> If they ever come to my house I'll just answer the door with my balls hanging out and a mouth full of saltine crackers so they fly all over their faces while I'm talking to them.


----------



## LuckyMe143

I can't stand them! They are so rude. One guy try to stop me from shutting my door but my hubby quickly came to the door and got in his face. They haven't knocked on my door since. I'm just lucky he was home.


----------



## mAlice

LuckyMe143 said:


> I can't stand them! They are so rude. One guy try to stop me from shutting my door but my hubby quickly came to the door and got in his face. They haven't knocked on my door since. I'm just lucky he was home.



If that had happened at my front door, he would have lost that foot.


----------



## ICit

He would have never tried to open the door... 1 because of the dogs...
2 because i usually answer the door with my handgun if someone is standing there i dont know!


they have been on my street before.... and my dogs let it be known they were not happy they were out there..


they never came to my door!


----------



## LuckyMe143

mAlice said:


> If that had happened at my front door, he would have lost that foot.





ICit said:


> He would have never tried to open the door... 1 because of the dogs...
> 2 because i usually answer the door with my handgun if someone is standing there i dont know!
> 
> 
> they have been on my street before.... and my dogs let it be known they were not happy they were out there..
> 
> 
> they never came to my door!



I have never seen him want to kill someone so bad in my life. He helped him find is way back to his van.


----------



## MarieB

They stopped at my place 2 days ago. I was outside, and he "snuck" up on me and scared the crap out of me. He didn't want to take no for an answer.


----------



## harleydude

*The meat isn't bad....just the promises stink*

I've purchased from these guys twice....and actually the meat is pretty good.  Just have to negotiate the price down.  Now, on the other side......We had purchased a case of Alaskan King Crab Legs along with other products.  Of course he didn't have the crab legs on the truck as they were "out of stock but will deliver them as soon as they come in".   That was May 2012.  I called in July...no crab legs...called again in Aug...no crab legs.  Called again in Oct...no crab legs.  Attempted to contact someone there in Nov.....no answer and then when I finally did reach someone...no call back.  So I initiated a BBB complaint (Nov 2012)...wow....service!  But wait.....I agreed to substitute the crab legs with a case "tailless Shrimp".  The guy shows up with a variety of shrimp that was frozen into one big clump.  Denied the delivery. Told him I wanted "good stuff"...he agreed and scheduled a delivery for the next week.  They also closed the BBB complaint....Then...No delivery.  I initiated another BBB complaint....then they scheduled another delivery for 5 days later....no show.  Scheduled another delivery for one week later....no show.  This went on until they finally delivered the shrimp just yesterday (Jan 31st).  Moral of the story....if you buy the product...make sure it's on the truck and not thawed/frozen/thawed/frozen.  Do NOT rely on them to deliver a product later.  They will not do anything until a BBB complaint is filed.


----------



## RoseRed

harleydude said:


> I've purchased from these guys twice....and actually the meat is pretty good.  Just have to negotiate the price down.  Now, on the other side......We had purchased a case of Alaskan King Crab Legs along with other products.  Of course he didn't have the crab legs on the truck as they were "out of stock but will deliver them as soon as they come in".   That was May 2012.  I called in July...no crab legs...called again in Aug...no crab legs.  Called again in Oct...no crab legs.  Attempted to contact someone there in Nov.....no answer and then when I finally did reach someone...no call back.  So I initiated a BBB complaint (Nov 2012)...wow....service!  But wait.....I agreed to substitute the crab legs with a case "tailless Shrimp".  The guy shows up with a variety of shrimp that was frozen into one big clump.  Denied the delivery. Told him I wanted "good stuff"...he agreed and scheduled a delivery for the next week.  They also closed the BBB complaint....Then...No delivery.  I initiated another BBB complaint....then they scheduled another delivery for 5 days later....no show.  Scheduled another delivery for one week later....no show.  This went on until they finally delivered the shrimp just yesterday (Jan 31st).  Moral of the story....if you buy the product...make sure it's on the truck and not thawed/frozen/thawed/frozen.  Do NOT rely on them to deliver a product later.  They will not do anything until a BBB complaint is filed.



You paid ahead of time for something they didn't have?


----------



## ICit

harleydude said:


> I've purchased from these guys twice....and actually the meat is pretty good.  Just have to negotiate the price down.  Now, on the other side......We had purchased a case of Alaskan King Crab Legs along with other products.  Of course he didn't have the crab legs on the truck as they were "out of stock but will deliver them as soon as they come in".   That was May 2012.  I called in July...no crab legs...called again in Aug...no crab legs.  Called again in Oct...no crab legs.  Attempted to contact someone there in Nov.....no answer and then when I finally did reach someone...no call back.  So I initiated a BBB complaint (Nov 2012)...wow....service!  But wait.....I agreed to substitute the crab legs with a case "tailless Shrimp".  The guy shows up with a variety of shrimp that was frozen into one big clump.  Denied the delivery. Told him I wanted "good stuff"...he agreed and scheduled a delivery for the next week.  They also closed the BBB complaint....Then...No delivery.  I initiated another BBB complaint....then they scheduled another delivery for 5 days later....no show.  Scheduled another delivery for one week later....no show.  This went on until they finally delivered the shrimp just yesterday (Jan 31st).  Moral of the story....if you buy the product...make sure it's on the truck and not thawed/frozen/thawed/frozen.  Do NOT rely on them to deliver a product later.  They will not do anything until a BBB complaint is filed.



  so you will you continue to buy from them???


----------



## MarieB

harleydude said:


> I've purchased from these guys twice....and actually the meat is pretty good.  Just have to negotiate the price down.  Now, on the other side......We had purchased a case of Alaskan King Crab Legs along with other products.  Of course he didn't have the crab legs on the truck as they were "out of stock but will deliver them as soon as they come in".   That was May 2012.  I called in July...no crab legs...called again in Aug...no crab legs.  Called again in Oct...no crab legs.  Attempted to contact someone there in Nov.....no answer and then when I finally did reach someone...no call back.  So I initiated a BBB complaint (Nov 2012)...wow....service!  But wait.....I agreed to substitute the crab legs with a case "tailless Shrimp".  The guy shows up with a variety of shrimp that was frozen into one big clump.  Denied the delivery. Told him I wanted "good stuff"...he agreed and scheduled a delivery for the next week.  They also closed the BBB complaint....Then...No delivery.  I initiated another BBB complaint....then they scheduled another delivery for 5 days later....no show.  Scheduled another delivery for one week later....no show.  This went on until they finally delivered the shrimp just yesterday (Jan 31st).  Moral of the story....if you buy the product...make sure it's on the truck and not thawed/frozen/thawed/frozen.  Do NOT rely on them to deliver a product later.  They will not do anything until a BBB complaint is filed.



Why screw around with BBB

Attorney general


----------



## RPMDAD

Have never bought from them and after yesterday will never try them. Almost got hit by one of their vans and i had the right of way and the dumb s.o.b. acted like he didn't do anything wrong it was almost like he was oblivious there was a car by him.  Rant Over.


----------



## vraiblonde

aps45819 said:


> Geee, who would ever think that buying meat out of the back of a truck from sleazy guys cruising residential neighborhoods would be a bad idea?



Well, there's that.


----------



## h3mech

Here is a link I found:
USDA Choice Steaks | USDA Choice Beef | USDA Prime Beef | Wholesale Meat Distributors


----------



## mamatutu

I just had a visit from Capital Meats, and I remembered this thread.  It was around 8pm, just getting dark, husband was at travel team baseball practice, and I was already in my jammies doing laundry, and cooking dinner.  I didn't answer the door, obviously, because of the way I was dressed, but what was creepy is that they did that knock...dadadadada-dada, twice. A knock like that usually is from someone familiar, so, at first I thought it was hub or a neighbor.  So, I looked out the laundry room window, and saw it was Capital Meats.  I live in Calvert on the Broomes Island side, and have a really long driveway; set back.  I have never seen them around here before.  That was one crazy yellow and orange painted van.  Just giving the heads up that they are in the area.


----------



## ZARA

I ordered from them once and never will again. The meats are injected with a lot of water to give it "bulk" and shrink down to less than half the original size after cooking. The amount of salt is equivalent to a cow’s salt lick! It is some of the worse quality meat I have ever tasted.


----------



## inkah

withrespect said:


> I was minding my own business pumping gas.


----------



## daylily

mamatutu said:


> I just had a visit from Capital Meats, and I remembered this thread.  It was around 8pm, just getting dark, husband was at travel team baseball practice, and I was already in my jammies doing laundry, and cooking dinner.  I didn't answer the door, obviously, because of the way I was dressed, but what was creepy is that they did that knock...dadadadada-dada, twice. A knock like that usually is from someone familiar, so, at first I thought it was hub or a neighbor.  So, I looked out the laundry room window, and saw it was Capital Meats.  I live in Calvert on the Broomes Island side, and have a really long driveway; set back.  I have never seen them around here before.  That was one crazy yellow and orange painted van.  Just giving the heads up that they are in the area.



They came to my house yesterday also.  I'm in Calvert, near Dares Beach Rd.  Guy standing on my porch started talking about my flower gardens before he introduced himself, going on and on.  He said that because we have so many flowers, I must know a lot about gardening so he wanted advice about some flowers he has in his yard.  I asked him, "Is that seriously why you pulled onto my property and rang my doorbell?  To talk about flowers?  Wentworth is right around the corner."     

At that point he introduced himself and I told him we're cutting back on meat.  So he started talking about crab legs.  Told him nobody here eats seafood (true) and told him I had a lot to do, have a nice day.  I hate solicitors!


----------



## mamatutu

daylily said:


> They came to my house yesterday also.  I'm in Calvert, near Dares Beach Rd.  Guy standing on my porch started talking about my flower gardens before he introduced himself, going on and on.  He said that because we have so many flowers, I must know a lot about gardening so he wanted advice about some flowers he has in his yard.  I asked him, "Is that seriously why you pulled onto my property and rang my doorbell?  To talk about flowers?  Wentworth is right around the corner."
> 
> At that point he introduced himself and I told him we're cutting back on meat.  So he started talking about crab legs.  Told him nobody here eats seafood (true) and told him I had a lot to do, have a nice day.  I hate solicitors!



See; creepy.  I guess they think if they schmooze, they will make a sale.  Even if I had been dressed in day clothes, I still wouldn't have answered the door.  Post some pics of your flowers!


----------



## MMDad

withrespect said:


> They bombarded me one time when I was at Sheetz.
> 
> 
> I was minding my own business pumping gas (see, I am a grease monkey too  ) and they were filling up their van at the pump next to mine.
> 
> 
> I tried to use the barrier between pumps to avoid eye contact but the force was too strong. He handed me a pamphlet.   He started telling me about all the deals he had going on and I told him I didnt have any trunk space... THIS DID NOT SLOW HIM DOWN... he proceeded to tell me how he could follow me home and would even help me stock my freezer.
> 
> I was so happy when I heard the gas pump click to let me know the car was full.  I told him to have a nice day and got in my car... terrified that he would follow.
> 
> 
> This is why I have not pumped my gas alone in almost a year. I hate gas stations.



 Lucy, you got some 'splainin to do.


----------



## Hank

mamatutu said:


> I was already in my jammies


----------



## withrespect

MMDad said:


> Lucy, you got some 'splainin to do.



I have pumped gas before...several times. :shrug:  It is not the "pumping" that I am scared of... It is:

1. Pulling into the gas station 

2. Taking too much time at the pump and having people get angry with me 


3. Being confronted by random people (such as said meat seller dude) 


4. Pulling out of the gas station. 



  Any further explanation needed or do you need me to draw a diagram?


----------



## withrespect

withrespect said:


> i have pumped gas before...several times. :shrug:  It is not the "pumping" that i am scared of... It is:
> 
> 1. Pulling into the gas station
> 
> 2. Taking too much time at the pump and having people get angry with me
> 
> 
> 3. Being confronted by random people (such as said meat seller dude)
> 
> 
> 4. Pulling out of the gas station.
> 
> 
> 
> Any further explanation needed or do you need me to draw a diagram?


----------



## RoseRed

withrespect said:


> View attachment 95796



*WEIRD!!!


----------



## withrespect

RoseRed said:


> *WEIRD!!!



  Thanks!   I just realized I don't know how to spell *weird*  I have been spelling that wrong for over 20 years.


----------



## Misfit

They came to my house a few weeks ago. He knocked on my door and after his speech I told him that I'm a vegetarian (which I am). Then he said "we sell chicken too" I gave him my  face and asked him if he knew any vegetarians that ate chicken? He didn't. :shrug:


----------



## RoseRed

withrespect said:


> Thanks!   I just realized I don't know how to spell *weird*  I have been spelling that wrong for over 20 years.



That's okay, I couldn't help it.  

Happy Friday!


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> View attachment 95796



You've lost wieght, way to go!


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> You've lost wieght, way to go!



You calling me fat?


----------



## Beta

withrespect said:


> You calling me fat?



actually, I think he was calling you stick thin.


----------



## czygvtwkr

withrespect said:


> I have pumped gas before...several times. :shrug:  It is not the "pumping" that I am scared of... It is:
> 
> 1. Pulling into the gas station
> 
> 2. Taking too much time at the pump and having people get angry with me
> 
> 
> 3. Being confronted by random people (such as said meat seller dude)
> 
> 
> 4. Pulling out of the gas station.
> 
> 
> 
> Any further explanation needed or do you need me to draw a diagram?



Don't take this wrong but I think if you was at a gas station, you would be the weird person.


----------



## MMDad

withrespect said:


> You calling me fat?



I think he said you were fat but are not now.


----------



## withrespect

czygvtwkr said:


> Don't take this wrong but I think if you was at a gas station, you would be the weird person.



indeed.


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> You calling me fat?



I did just now yes. I said hey there fatty where's my patty. you didn't respond.


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> I did just now yes. I said hey there fatty where's my patty. you didn't respond.



I don't like you.


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> I don't like you.



Well until I get what I'm owed I don't like you either.


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> Well until I get what I'm owed I don't like you either.


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


>


loaf of bread, a container of milk, and a stick of butter


----------



## SoMDGirl42

withrespect said:


> Thanks!   I just realized I don't know how to spell *weird*  I have been spelling that wrong for over 20 years.



I before E except after C or sounded like neigh as in neighbor or weigh

Weird breaks all the rules   That is so weird


----------



## Kris10

somdfunguy said:


> loaf of bread, a container of milk, and a stick of butter


 
Ooh are you making french toast? Cuz you forgot the syrup 


Oh and the eggs ((womp womp))......clearly I just want french toast


----------



## ZARA

Kris10 said:


> Ooh are you making french toast? Cuz you forgot the syrup
> 
> 
> Oh and the eggs ((womp womp))......clearly I just want french toast



Perfect French Toast:

Loaf of soft potato bread
8 eggs
4 tablespoons vanilla
Butter spray for pan
ground cinnamon

beat eggs super hard/fast for 4 minutes or use hand mixer, on high, for 2 minutes. Eggs need to be bubbly, creamy and uniform in color and texture. 
Add vanilla to eggs, mix another minute.

Place pan on stove, medium heat, spray pan.

Dip bread in egg mix, flip to coat other side. (Do not allow it to soak or it will become mooshy and gross) Place in hot pan. 
Lightly sprinkle with cinnamon.
After 3 minutes flip it over. (Adjust heat accordingly) 
(Do not sprinkled other side with cinnamon)

Repeat.


----------



## slotpuppy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I before E except after C or sounded like neigh as in neighbor or weigh
> 
> Weird breaks all the rules   That is so weird



Weird spelled backwards is Driew. That is scary. 
#driew definition


----------



## RoseRed

The BEST French Toast is made with extra sour sourdough bread.  

Now I want some.


----------



## ZARA

RoseRed said:


> The BEST French Toast is made with extra sour sourdough bread.
> 
> Now I want some.


Never tried it with sour dough bread. Is sour dough bread sweet? I like extra sweet stuff.


----------



## RoseRed

ZARA said:


> Never tried it with sour dough bread. Is sour dough bread sweet? I like extra sweet stuff.



No, it's sour.  Hence, the name sourdough.


----------



## Foxhound

ZARA said:


> Never tried it with sour dough bread. Is sour dough bread sweet? I like extra sweet stuff.



Hmmm... Kings Hawaiian sweetbread?


----------



## withrespect

Foxhound said:


> Hmmm... Kings Hawaiian sweetbread?


----------



## RoseRed

The BEST breads!!!  Arcangeli Grocery Co / Norm's Market &mdash; Welcome

I may have to order some...


----------



## ZARA

Foxhound said:


> Hmmm... Kings Hawaiian sweetbread?



Wooo...Good Idea! I will have to try that next time! I LOVE French Toast.


----------



## ZARA

RoseRed said:


> No, it's sour.  Hence, the name sourdough.


Names mean nothing. Sour Cream doesn't taste sour.


----------



## withrespect

ZARA said:


> Names mean nothing. Sour Cream doesn't taste sour.


----------



## slotpuppy

ZARA said:


> Names mean nothing. Sour Cream doesn't taste sour.



 Popcorn doesnt taste like pop.


----------



## RoseRed

ZARA said:


> Names mean nothing. Sour Cream doesn't taste sour.



Would it be safe to assume that you have never been to San Francisco?  

Welcome To Boudin Bakery


----------



## somdfunguy

slotpuppy said:


> Popcorn doesnt taste like pop.



And WR is no Jerry Rice


----------



## somdfunguy

Kris10 said:


> Ooh are you making french toast? Cuz you forgot the syrup
> 
> 
> Oh and the eggs ((womp womp))......clearly I just want french toast





No one else watched Sesame Street as a kid?


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> And WR is no Jerry Rice


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


>



things that are, but are not


----------



## slotpuppy

somdfunguy said:


> things that are, but are not



 You hit the nail on the head.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

withrespect said:


>



Jerry Rice ws a WR in the NFL


----------



## David

They always have the same story for me: "We were delivering to one of your neighbors and had some extra product. We can give you a good deal so we don't have to haul it back to the city."

They won't take no for answer. I finally started to tell them that I was a vegan. Then they would start in with the seafood. I finally learned not to answer the door.


----------



## bohman

David said:


> They always have the same story for me: "We were delivering to one of your neighbors and had some extra product. We can give you a good deal so we don't have to haul it back to the city."
> 
> They won't take no for answer. I finally started to tell them that I was a vegan. Then they would start in with the seafood. I finally learned not to answer the door.



I answer the door, just long enough to tell them to get off my property.

I normally try not to stereotype people based on looks, but the scary-looking dude with neck tats selling meat out of a chest freezer in a rusted out 1982 S-10 is not getting any business from my house.


----------

